# Help!!!Why My Red Parrot So White.....And Water yellow



## 23-wbz (Dec 26, 2008)

75gallons// PH7.2//

2Heaters 300Watts each Turn 79Â° F at heaters and (MoZoo DIGITAL THERMOMETER)Shows86Â° F(Brown color) 84Â° F(Blue Color) Brown or Blue are the right Temperature?

Filter is (Hagen AquaClear Powerfilters110 gallon tank 500 gph{ Foam BioMax only})Thinking to change Canister Filters(Eheim Pro II Filter Kits) Good or any better?

5Red Parrot 2 of them so White, The Nose and the back are red? (Once I made a mistake at the (Stainless heaters) the water Temperature is up to 100Â° F and my Red Parrot is veryyyyyyyy red, and a Gold Gourami fish is up side down in the tank, then i think somethink wrong and feel the water very hat so i turn off the Stainless heaters.

Feed them once a day very few// Change 1/4 water each week// rinse Filter Media 2weeks tank water.

Red Parrot So White.....And Water yellow (I am new this is my first Topic please help and please *explain more detail *) (My english is not well hope you can......~_~)


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of the Blood Parrots are artificially dyed colors (some flouresent whaky colors too). Very cruel and inhumane. The dye will wash out in time as the fish grows.

I think this is what happened to yours. The overheated tank may have caused/contributed this.

Two 300w heaters is WAY too much for a 75g. One 250w is plenty.

And if your thermometer is correct (the stick on ones very rarely are), the tank may still be too warm. Stick a real accurate thermometer to see where you are at.

....Bill


----------



## 23-wbz (Dec 26, 2008)

How come only one help................ I don't think my Blood Parrots are artificially dyed colors


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a female blood parrot. After she spawns and the eggs are gone, she will go almost completely white. This is normal for her. Is it possible that the fish that is white spawned recently? Aside from the color change, do any of the fish have any other symptoms? Swimming funny, not eating, fighting, wounds, anything odd at all???
Yellow water is usually a sign of tannins in the water. This is caused by driftwood in the tank. To combat this you can use carbon in your filter media. (If you already ARE using carbon then it's time to replace it!) Make sure you rinse the carbon well before you put it in the filter media.
Sometimes the water will turn yellow even if you have no driftwood in the tank. That's caused by not cleaning the tank well enough or a too high bio-load. Although you are probably alright bio-load wise (unless you have King Kong parrots) I still think you need to increase the amount of water you are changing out. I do 50% water changes on all my freshwater tanks and it works out great. 
Are you using a bucket to do your water changes with or do you have a python? One of the best inventions for fish tanks IMO is the python. If you do not have one I would highly recommend you get one, makes water changes soooo much easier!

www.pythonproducts.com/aqprod.html


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cichlids like to change colors with their mood, its possiable that the white fish doesnt mean anything. I would only worry if the fish is not eating or swimming like normal. If the only problem is a pale fish that can be just normal coloring with moody fish.

Driftwood can make the water slightly yellowed or even go so dark as to appear like the color of iced tea. Iron in the water can also turn the water yellow. I grew up with well water that had a high iron content , if i filled up a clear glass with that water it was nice and clear, i set it down and came back to look at it one hour later and it was turning yellow, couple hours later it was yellowish brown. Iron i dont think will hurt your fish, it just would be hard water. Some fish like hard water more than others. If you have driftwood i would assume its from that, if there is not any driftwood then i would be thinking maybe iron.

I would set the temp. at 78 degrees F. Get a nice thermometer (a glass one that you attatch to glass with suction cup) they sell them for a dollar to two at walmart in pet section. Put it half way down the wall of the tank. (bottom will be colder than the top of tank since hot water rises) It works better, keep the temp anywhere in the green safe zone marked on the thermometer.


----------

